# Amp stand



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I have two fender combo amps - a Blues Junior and an FM65 DSP. I usually play in my basement, but on warm days I'll play on the patio. I was considering buying an amp stand, although I have wondered whether the cost justifies their benefits, especially for someone like myself, who just plays alone. I know as an older player it would help my back because I wouldn't need to bend to adjust the controls, but I would like some input as to any other advantages to owning one.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I like them on stage so it points at me instead of the sound blowing by knees .. it keeps MY volume down


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeping your amp up off the floor will kill a little of the excess low-end. you don't have to buy an amp stand. make one from scrap lumber and an old piece of carpet


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When playing a 112 or similar, they are great. They aim the music at your head and I think they look cool. You also don't have to bend over to tweak stuff. Heaven forbid I have to move more than I need to.

I have an extra one, if you prefer to buy used.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a lot of discussion over something that can be purchased in a pawn shop for $20-25. Just grab a used one too see if you dig it. I have one and use it for small combos for no other reason than to avoid having to bend over to change settings.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Not even used: http://www.axemusic.com/store/product/22079/On-Stage-Stands-RS7500-Tiltback-Tripod-Amp-Stand/

I have this exact one purchased from Axe. It works great. In fact this reminds me to purchase another one ...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Product Description*
On-Stage Stands RS7500 Tiltback Tripod Amp Stand

If your thinking about one of these, their available online at Best Buy for $30 with free shipping and easy returns policy. I'm not sure if Axe has free shipping.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Axe has free shipping for over $20, at least right now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A member here was making some unbelievable amp stands from exotic woods. I can't recall who but they were nice.

An amp stand is a great idea IMO, whether you're gigging or just playing at home. Definitely keeps the volume down.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> *keeping your amp up off the floor will kill a little of the excess low-end*. you don't have to buy an amp stand. make one from scrap lumber and an old piece of carpet


The advantage of that, is it will transmit less of that low end throughout the rest of the house. so depends what the goal is. 
If I wasn't at all concerned with sound transmission in the house, I wouldn't use one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure I'd put my amp on that toothpick. If the amp wasn't worth much, maybe.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> A member here was making some unbelievable amp stands from exotic woods. I can't recall who but they were nice.


Is this what you are referring to?

http://atlas-stands.com/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Atlas, yup.
I like this combo stand.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Not sure I'd put my amp on that toothpick. If the amp wasn't worth much, maybe.


Actually, I have that stand and use it for a small combo (Vibrochamp 2x8 custom made). It's fine, pretty stable actually. I mean, you're not going to jump up and down on it or anything, but a modest knock on the side of the amp doesn't send it tumbling off.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have one very similar to this, also by Yorkville. It can handle a 2x12 combo easily. Relatively cheap. 

https://www.long-mcquade.com/4457/Guitars/Accessories/Yorkville_Sound/Amp_Stand_-_Fixed_Angle.htm


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Is this what you are referring to?
> 
> http://atlas-stands.com/
> 
> ...


Yes Dave, that's the guy, thanks.

Beautiful stuff.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one very similar to this, also by Yorkville. It can handle a 2x12 combo easily. Relatively cheap.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/4457/Guitars/Accessories/Yorkville_Sound/Amp_Stand_-_Fixed_Angle.htm


Thanks Scott, I hadn't seen that one and I was looking for one that would handle the tanks (JCM800 2x12 and Dr-Z Maz38 2x12)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one very similar to this, also by Yorkville. It can handle a 2x12 combo easily. Relatively cheap.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/4457/Guitars/Accessories/Yorkville_Sound/Amp_Stand_-_Fixed_Angle.htm


Yeah. That s the one I have, but don't need. I have another that's even tougher, but that's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have one very similar to this, also by Yorkville. It can handle a 2x12 combo easily. Relatively cheap.
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/4457/Guitars/Accessories/Yorkville_Sound/Amp_Stand_-_Fixed_Angle.htm


Have the same one too. In fact I have 2 when I used to play with a stereo setup. Nowadays I use the stands for my PA mixer and our keyboard player uses the other one for his laptop. What I use now is the amp wedge. I find it easier to carry as it fits into my gear bag and it does it's job.










http://www.ampwedge.com/


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Just picked up one of these and tried my very heavy AC15 on it….all I can say is that it's definitely worth the $23 (plus tax and free shipping) that I paid for it.
Much more rugged and sturdy than it looks in the pics and very easy to carry around to gigs.

Thanks for the link.



LexxM3 said:


> Not even used: http://www.axemusic.com/store/product/22079/On-Stage-Stands-RS7500-Tiltback-Tripod-Amp-Stand/
> 
> I have this exact one purchased from Axe. It works great. In fact this reminds me to purchase another one ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm kind of lining these units, out of Ontario too...http://www.ampendage.com/order/


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Was thinking about one of these ampendage stands and sitting my head in front of the speaker on the floor, or I could keep the head on its own stand- already have a different amp stand- so put the head on that one- facing me but not facing the audience......


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


You don't even need to cut those milk crates. Just put the amp on top of it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> You don't even need to cut those milk crates. Just put the amp on top of it.


Not only that, if you don't cut it, you can use it to carry extra crap like mic cables, footswitches, gaffer tape, power bars, etc. I flip mine over and cover it with some black cloth, 'cause the red clashes with my black amps. And you know it's all about the fashion! My LSS with the wheels off just nicely straddles one. 

But it don't tilt the amp back, which can be an issue on a really short stage. For that I often just take the back wheels off and leave the front ones on. I've also used a Standback Standback - LIGHT  COMPACT  ADJUSTABLE when I want it more tilted. Cheap, light, easy to carry. Not for every amp, but it works especially well with my DRRI.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I made my own stand out of G1S Fir ply.
3/8" for the load bearing parts: sides and front.
1/4" for the bottom, back and shelf.
The rubber feet of the amp sit so close to the corners of the shelf that I did not consider the shelf to be a serious load bearing component.
I wanted to keep the stand as light as possible.
The pentagonal hole is for the power cord to feed through.
The foam weather-stipping protects my tolex as well as improving air seal.




















The stand raises my amp and tilts it back slightly, making it easier for me to see and adjust the settings.

This type is specifically designed for open backed combos.
I reverse engineered it to suit my need from some pictures I found on the web.
The intent of this design is to capture air movement pulsing in the back and redirect it to the front.
In a small way it makes the amp slightly louder but much more importantly, it improves beefiness on the bottom end.
The frequencies that move the most air benefit the most from the redirection.
So, the lower the freq, the more improvement.
It's not a whole shit-ton of improvement but it is noticeable standing in front of the amp.
It is slightly more noticeable the more you move away from the amp and into it's focal point.

The way I figured it, I wanted a stand anyway and if this was going to make my amp breath a little better on the bottom end then so much the better.
I made it purely on speculation.
I had no prior experience with this kind of stand.
I only knew what I had read about the design.
I'm here to tell you it works.
As I said, it's not such a big difference that it's like a different amp.
Just a better version of my amp.


----------

